# Northern NSW Frogging Trip



## froggyboy86 (Nov 25, 2008)

Just some pics from a quick frogging trip through northern NSW. Conditions wern't that great surprisingly and despite the heavy rains most sites were fairly dry and cold. Still got a variety of herps however:

Frogs: 

Assa darlingtoni
Adelotus brevis
Crinia parinsignifera
Crinia signifera
Lechriodus fletcheri
Limnodynastes dumerilli dumerilli
Limnodynastes peroni
Limnodynastes tasmaniensis
Litoria dentata
Litoria fallax
Litoria latopalmata
Litoria pearsoniana
Litoria peroni
Litoria verreauxi verreauxi
Litoria wilcoxi
Mixophyes balbus
Mixophyes fasciolatus
Mixophyes fleayi
Philoria sphagnicolus
Pseudophryne bibroni
Pseudophryne coriacea
Uperoleia rugosa 


Some scenery shots










Red-backed Toadlet (Pseudophryne coriacea)





Marsupial Frog (Assa darlingtoni)





Sphagnum Frog (Philoria sphagnicolus)





The endangered Fleay's Barred Frog (Mixophyes fleayi)





Some skinks I'm not sure of the ID...

First one reminds me of Saiphos equalis ... it was found near Tenterfield so I'm not sure if its range extends that far?





The second skink was found in rainforest near Lismore...





Lots of other common skinks etc were seen. Only snakes were a Yellow Faced Whipsnake and a Rough Scaled Snake that we didn't photograph.

Aaron


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 25, 2008)

nice shots, yes it looks like saiphos equalis (three toed skink) second skink is some sort of eulamprus spp (probably a murrays skink or bar sided skink. did you see any cane toads or is it to cold for them in that area?


----------



## froggyboy86 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for that Ryan, I was leaning towards a Bar Sided Skink. I rarely see cane toads in dense forest in NSW. We didn't spend long in habitat where they occured but we did get one on the road between sites at night. I'm sure after rain they would have been prolific - The most I have gotten in one night in that area is 73. They seem more common in disturbed habitats in NSW but in Queensland I have gotten them in both 'pristine' woodland and urban/rural areas. 

Aaron


----------

